
Software Sales is dead - kamilrextin
http://blog.qwilr.com/death-resurrection-of-b2b-software-sales/
======
kamilrextin
As marketing takes over prospecting and lead gen, customer success takes over
the renewals and account management. So where does that leave the traditional
role of sales as closers? Something that's explored in the post. Looking
forward to thoughts/feedback and disagreements :)

